# 1969 Judge Restoration Begins



## SPDMETL (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Folks...this poor car's been waiting since 1986 to be redone, and now it's time. I know you're supposed to do the sheet metal replacement and then separate the frame and body, but they're already separated and I need to evaluate the frame first. Here come the pix !


----------



## SPDMETL (Apr 30, 2011)

*More Pix*

I don't know yet if the Captions worked...


----------



## SPDMETL (Apr 30, 2011)

*A few more pictures*

That's it for now. Next; how the hell do I attach the back ? Any and all suggestions and comments are welcome !


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

that body is in tough shape. you have a lot of work ahead. good luck.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

SPDMETL said:


> Next; how the hell do I attach the back ? Any and all suggestions and comments are welcome !


I used an engine hoist to raise the back up first and attached the roto, then I moved the hoist to the front, raised the car and rolled the frame out and then attached the roto to the front. I would suggest welding swivel wheels under the roto to move the car around in the shop.


----------



## SPDMETL (Apr 30, 2011)

There isn't anywhere to bolt the rotisserie onto at the back of the body-see post #2, last pic. Also, it came with wheels, but their instructions say to remove them when you use it at the sides


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

SPDMETL said:


> There isn't anywhere to bolt the rotisserie onto at the back of the body-see post #2, last pic. Also, it came with wheels, but their instructions say to remove them when you use it at the sides


:: I see what you mean. That part of the trunk floor and the bracing in that area where the body mount usually goes is just... gone. Here's a suggestion: for now, keep it supported from the sides like you have. Get it up in the air enough to replace the trunk floor, the mounts, and braces first. Do that, then you'll have spots to mount the rotisserie. 

Bear


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey Speed. The way we went after mine was I had the body sitting on a snowmobile trailer where the whole trunk section hung off the back of the trailer. On my 65 85% of the weight was on the back side of the rocker panels.. We secured it to the trailer in front(pulling it down) while we did all the work on the rear section of the body. My bodyman was satisfied with the height which allowed him to work on the top or bottom side easily. Just my opinion. Hope this helps.


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

As a side note. With the body off the frame the floor panels are structural members. If you plan to put the body on a roto you should tack weld braces in the door openings to prevent it from folding up on you. After your metal work is done you can cut your braces out and grind down any tack weld areas.


----------



## SPDMETL (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the answers, Gentlemen. The trailer idea is a good one, and I will be bracing with tubing. I feel obligated to come up with some really screwy-but-safe way to do this.

Now, you've all seen what I need to patch; steer me toward/away from sources for the sheetmetal.

Thanks ! arty: Rolf :cheers


----------



## SPDMETL (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh, and will a full floor with braces go in from the top or bottom ?


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

SPDMETL said:


> Thanks for the answers, Gentlemen. The trailer idea is a good one, and I will be bracing with tubing. I feel obligated to come up with some really screwy-but-safe way to do this.
> 
> Now, you've all seen what I need to patch; steer me toward/away from sources for the sheetmetal.
> 
> Thanks ! arty: Rolf :cheers


i recently bought some from tamraz on ebay and here Crash Parts & Repair Parts for your vehicle | Rapid Auto Parts
good service. py parts has good stuff too but their shipping will kill you.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Dynacorn makes the best replacement full panels.....depending on your budget and skills, I would search e-bay and PY forum for NOS body parts....69 GTO's aer notoriously rust prone for some reason. When the shop started my 67, we "broke it loose" from the chassis, left it on for reference, and started with the trunk replacement....then the floor, then onto the roto......


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

I bought all of my replacement sheetmetal from Ames. They may not be the cheapest out there but I do think there products they sell are the best out there for our Pontiacs. My body man said the panels went right in with no issues. Just my opinion.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

A full truck pan will go in from the bottom, must be off frame first


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Goodmark and Dynacorn make most of the replacement sheet metal for our cars. Restoration Stores like Ames, OPGI, Performance Years, and Parts Place Inc., distribute them.:cheers


----------



## SPDMETL (Apr 30, 2011)

*Cheap parts are no savings !*

As a Lad, I worked in a Body Shop. Here, Rolf, weld these panels on this '70 Blazer. Door Skins and Rockers, that is. The GM replacements on the drivers side fit perfectly. The cheap-ass passenger side fit perfectly, too-except for the part where the door wouldn't close 'cause it was too long ! Fired...fair ?

You won't find me buying bargain junk...


----------



## Chipper7 (Jun 21, 2010)

I just installed a full floor and a 1 piece trunk floor in my 69 GTO. The main floor I got had the inner and outer rockers already welded and believe me it was the way to go plus they are ecoated. I put the link of the floor I used 

1968-72 GM A Body Full Floor Pan with Rockers


----------



## Ramair69GTO 2001 WS6 (May 6, 2005)

Any updates on your Judge project?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

try Goodmark for pans and braces, they also have quarters...welcome to the forum i just looked at at one of the original run of judges whose trunk was gone like that, was a shame as the rest of the car was decent, but the whole frame from the axle humps back was gone along with the gas tank and trunk pans.


----------

